
Ask HN: Is there a static site generator that supports [[wikilinks]]? - jarodise
I&#x27;ve been testing a new markdown editor called &quot;Obsidian.md&quot; recently. In Obsidian you can use [[]] to create links between notes, just like a wiki, however this is different from the standard link forming syntax in markdown. Thus, when uploading the markdown files to a static site, the [[]] will be broken if not converted. I wonder if there is a static site generator out there that has a out of box support for [[]] links. If not, anyone interested in making one? I&#x27;m pretty sure this is going to have a market with the new trend of bi-directional linking tools.<p>Thanks!
======
b3u
With Eleventy, you can specify a markdown parser which supports wikilinks.
[https://github.com/kwvanderlinde/markdown-it-
wikilinks](https://github.com/kwvanderlinde/markdown-it-wikilinks)

------
husarcik
Would this use the [[]] linking or the standard markdown syntax? See example
below. Edit: Also, what benefit does linking give?

[link text](/another-page)

vs

[[another-page]]

~~~
jarodise
[[]], the most obvious benefit would be, with the growing trend of the note-
taking app adopting [[]] style backlinks, people can easily convert their
notes into blog posts to build a static site.

